# HVGRC health Clinic



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

HVGRC will be holding their health Clinic (XRays, DNA screening, eye & heart clearances, thyroid, microchipping and SNAP 4Dx) in Norwalk, CT on Sunday Jan 26, 2014.

This is by pre-registration only - the link is 

http://hvgrc.org/pdf-doc/health-clinic.pdf


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Bumping for area folks. This is how I got Comet and Jax's clearances done on the cheap, and it was relatively painless. We're due for eyes again, so I hope I can make it myself.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, if you are in driving distance, this is a great way to get clearances on your dog for pretty much the lowest possible cost. All Golden owners should be getting regular eye exams because of the risk of PU, and it's excellent peace of mind for you and your breeder to get hip, elbow, and heart clearances. You can knock out the big four clearances in one day at low cost.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Zoe had her eyes checked at the HVGRC clinic last year and I'd also recommend it highly. Things went very smoothly, didn't take very long since they give you a designated time and the cost was very reasonable.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

One thing I would like to mention is that whether you are planning to breed or not, a few of these tests can really help your dog(s) live a fuller life if they are affected but the problems are caught early.

These would include the heart & eye tests especially. Both can catch potentially treatable and/or manageable problems that might just save your dogs life (heart problems) or eyesight (eyes) - or extend their life/usable vision.

Hips & elbows being XRayed can not only provide feedback to your breeders but can enable you to start supplementation and physical therapy before you might otherwise if problems are found - possibly helping your dog live more comfortably and actively. These should probably wait until after your dogs is 2 years of age unless you suspect a problem.

As TippyKayak mentioned, the prices are about the best you will find - the CT region has a few other golden clubs who also hold clinics if this clinic is not convenient


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

I volunteered at last years clinic, it was a really educational and fun experience . I also had Oliver's eyes done. I'll be going this year with Oliver and Bernie to get their eyes and heart done. Possibly Thyroid too. They won't be 2 yet, so we're waiting on hips and elbows.


----------

